# Tricks Training Order.



## Almighty Zeus (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi I was just wondering if there was a general order for teaching your puppy tricks? So far I've taught Zeus to sit and shake. I'm working on down which was difficult at first when trying to have him sit first then down. Today I would have him follow the treat then move it back under his feet and he would naturally lay down so I'm hoping to have him lying down by tomorrow. What other simple tricks would you recommend and in what order should I teach them. I would also like for him to learn speak, rollover, possibly play dead, heel, off, and few more.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Word of caution -- we taught Bear Sit and followed it up with Down after a week or two and we confused him. 

He didn't have SIT down before we introduced DOWN. So we had to go back and practice the different hand signals (no word command). 



On a seperate note, I want to teach Bear
*Sit
*Down
*Stay
*Come
*Roll Over
*Turn Around
*Hide (Bury his nose under his paw)
*Shake

I cannot think of any other ones at the moment.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

When you say "tricks" I think of fun entertaining things to teach the dog as opposed to basic obedience commands which the dog needs to learn to be well behaved and easy to live with. Some puppy training classes will teach mostly basic obedience but add in some tricks. The basic commands include sit, down, stay, come, wait, look or watch me, and some basic loose leash walking. Heeling follows loose leash walking. Off is a command that should be worked on as soon as the pup shows signs of jumping.

Shake or paw, is often the first trick puppies learn, then you can teach "other paw". Once they know wait you can teach them to wait with treats balanced on their paws or nose. Other good things to teach are touch and spin.


----------



## Almighty Zeus (Nov 17, 2012)

Zeus learned sit first, but he did catch on to shake quicker. For shake he shakes with the corresponding arm. So If I showed him my left he shakes with his right and vice versa. As for stay I usually try to incorporate this before feeding and he's beginning to catch on. He stays temporarily but he's beginning to stay longer. I would like to teach spin along with self control, come and a few more obedience commands. What are some more fun tricks you can teach? I'll begin looking around more ,but If anyone has a few they taught and loved please let me know what your favorites were?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

'Leave it' and 'take it' are not tricks but super important in my book. 
Manners first, tricks second.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

"Back" is one of my favorite commands. It's really useful to get the dog away from your when you put on your shoes. 

I use "drop it" and "slow down" on our walks.

Around the house we use "upstairs", "downstairs", "inside", and "kitchen". I realized recently that we never move our dog around using his collar. And it turns out you actually have to teach that! The second I grab his collar, he plants his feet and refuses to move.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> 'Leave it' and 'take it' are not tricks but super important in my book.
> Manners first, tricks second.


I agree manners first, tricks may be entertaining but if your dog can not walk right or stay or is jumping on your countertops all his tricks might not be so cute. 

This is where were at with lucy (shes in level 1 obedience)

Sit
Down
Sit stay/ Down stay
Heel/ learning to walk nice
Come
And working on other general manners

My wife taught her paw which is cute but kind of pointless IMO lol 

good luck with everything


----------

